# 7" Huntsman spider



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now coming to a home near you.

Google it, lots of stuff on it.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

My application for a shotgun licence is pending.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes it's that time of year, they always end up in our bath and nobody in the house will catch them.
It is up to me to scoop them up in my hands, sometimes not fast enough and they scamper up my arm onto my head.
Quite funny walking round the house asking if they can see a spider in my hair as they run away screaming in the opposite direction, Wimps.

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Yes it's that time of year, they always end up in our bath and nobody in the house will catch them.
> It is up to me to scoop them up in my hands, sometimes not fast enough and they scamper up my arm onto my head.
> Quite funny walking round the house asking if they can see a spider in my hair as they run away screaming in the opposite direction, Wimps.
> 
> Barry


You won't be scooping these up, they come armed and bite, nasty bite too it seems.

Me, Hmm, a 999 call might be required, or a bloody great mallet.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Not worried about bites Kev as long as they are not venomous, I have been bitten by dogs, cats, monkeys, Parrots, various lizards, horses, mice, rats, goats, none of them serious just warning bites even though they draw blood but the ferret was a bit of a bugger, had to submerge it in a barrel of water before it would let go of my finger.
Insects have never bothered me and I have handled tarantulas, only stung once and that was last year by default by a wasp hiding in my shoes in the conservatory, when I came to put them on I squashed it but the sting went into the ball of my foot.

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> Not worried about bites Kev as long as they are not venomous, I have been bitten by dogs, cats, monkeys, Parrots, various lizards, horses, mice, rats, goats, none of them serious just warning bites even though they draw blood but the ferret was a bit of a bugger, had to submerge it in a barrel of water before it would let go of my finger.
> Insects have never bothered me and I have handled tarantulas, only stung once and that was last year by default by a wasp hiding in my shoes in the conservatory, when I came to put them on I squashed it but the sting went into the ball of my foot.
> 
> Barry


Ahh, my hero > >


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Spiders DO bite (ask my wife who tried to rescue one from bath and ended up bleeding as a result.....

Spiders have superb mouthparts with biting edges that can penetrate other exoskeletons so can easily get through skin.......

BUT they are not generally aggressive, unless of course they have an attitude problem.....

Dave


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Matchlock said:


> the ferret was a bit of a bugger, had to submerge it in a barrel of water before it would let go of my finger.
> I
> Barry


You can say that again!! and they hurt like b*****y. my son has 2 which live at ours for me to look after, and one of them sometimes bites, I usually choke it off (it's still alive - so am I!!) :grin2:
ps I can cope with anything EXCEPT spiders, bought some spray from Kleeneze hoping it will work


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ahh, my hero > >


Sarcastic bugger but you are from Leeds, I come from the posh end, Sowerby Bridge!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Pollydoodle said:


> You can say that again!! and they hurt like b*****y. my son has 2 which live at ours for me to look after, and one of them sometimes bites, I usually choke it off (it's still alive - so am I!!) :grin2:
> ps I can cope with anything EXCEPT spiders, bought some spray from Kleeneze hoping it will work


We used to breed them for rabbiting, Dad came home from the pub one night looking quite happy and he stuck his tongue out at one, needless to say it got hold of his tongue, wasn't sure which one was going to drown in the kitchen sink first.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no truth about Huntsman Spiders in the UK, they could not survive. The fact is that House Spiders, which usually inhabit sheds and other quiet places are likely to be more prevalent at this time of year when they are looking for a mate. Due to the excellent growing conditions this year they are likely to be larger than normal. If cornered when trying to look for a mate they can bite and could possibly draw blood.
Gerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone should tell the BBC then


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Someone should tell the BBC then


The information is on the BBC website.
Gerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Exactly.


----------

